# Weaning off a litter tray



## cbrr3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi all,

We have taken on a pair of rescue cats and have had them for getting on for a year. They are very secure and happy and are using a litter tray since we have had them (or they have had us). From what we know, they were both indoor cats, one being a 2 yr old and the other a 4 yr old and are now happy to go outside (plenty of surrounding fields/garden). Any ideas of how to get them to stop using a litter tray indoors and doing their business outside?

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! That's great that you have rescue cats. 

I don't know too much about cats yet, so unfortunately can't help with the litter box weaning question. From what I have learned, though, I worry about them being outdoors when they've been indoor cats all their lives. They may not know how to defend themselves if they are attacked by an animal, they may not be familiar with the dangers of speeding motor vehicles... are you definitely needing them to be outdoor cats?


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Yes I'm worried about them going outside too. I agree they should stay inside. It's only a matter of when one or both of them will be killed not if. It's a matter of fact that indoor kitties live a long time. I used to have indoor/outdoor kitties till I moved into my present apartment where they have to stay inside. I'm so glad they are indoor only cats. They are 14 and 17 now. I know if they weren't I would of lost them to animals, cars, mean people, or something else. 

If you still decide to keep them indoor/outdoor cats you should still have a litter box inside. Better to have a litter box than have an accident on the rug or something. Cats can only hold their urine or stools for only a certain length of time just like us. 

Kathy


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Rob asked for advice on getting his cats to eliminate outside, not whether they should be allowed outside. Please stay on topic.


----------

